

Why we built an app to SMS links - kumarski
https://medium.com/@linktexting/why-we-built-linktexting-com-9708d6a52b91

======
minimaxir
The .gifs in the article are _extremely_ distracting and make the neighboring
text hard to read.

~~~
kumarski
I got contrary feedback on both.

I'll move the text away from the animated gifs for now.

Thanks for the heads up. Much appreciated.

